# DW Studio Viewers.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

For the guys that view the Studio posts made by the supporters,

What do you want to see in a write-up?

What makes you post a reply?

What do you prefer to see, everyday car transformations or full-on complete details?

It appears of late to me anyway, that the section isn't viewed as much and doesn't hold as much appeal as it used to.

Just trying to get a picture of the general concensus towards the section.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Couldn't agree more Rob, seems on average the showroom has nearly double the viewers every time I look.

Paul


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> For the guys that view the Studio posts made by the supporters,
> 
> What do you want to see in a write-up?
> 
> ...


For me, I would like to see more video clips and less 'fancy' (bizarre angled) photography . 
before and after of the same spot when corrections are executed.
However that would be the same for the showroom section too :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I like to see a mixture of everyday cars and supercars, along with information about what products are used so that i can learn :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Think in general people don't reply as much in the studio or showroom. 12month's ago we used to be impressed by 50/50's and swirl removal but its something anyone can do now so it more of the same. I'd like to see the number of pics posted reduced as i often hit the back button without waiting to see the whole post. More story board pics would suit me so a few pics are combined into 1 pic and maybe a link to see them individually if its an interesting post. I also like how L200 Steve used to make is write ups about more than the detail. He included background on the owners and how the detail came about, thoughts on the products, feeling about the how the day had gone and what he'd learn't etc.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Most of the people i talk to this about are fed up with the same old same, ie loads of pics of protection details that are little more than a good wash and wax, also the way people shot the correction shots makes me chukkle some times (before big old lamp on it, after all over cast no light and looks shiny) IMO it looks pony.

I think the main thing comes down to getting a bit of a tired looking car and turning it around i mean full on correction not just a run over to make it look shiny from 5ft, also showing some of the more over looked aspects of a detail, interior cleaning seems to get over looked alot (i usually cant be bothered with pics of the interior after all the correction work etc) and the more indepth bits and bobs.

I have around 20 sets of pics and write ups i need to do, but if im honest i just dont have the time.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Less pics and more video. some write ups are too long winded.
also, most writeups are paint related, why not show us what you can do on all surfaces and what you used and how


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I can only speak personally.But for me Detailing takes in all aspects of the car.
Paint correction yes is the biggest visual aspect. But it is not the be end and end all of detailing. After all its not correction world.

I don't care if it is a super car or the family round around. I look for very informative and interesting posts. Covering every aspect to the detail. Highlighting problems found and how this was over come. Discussing techniques and more importantly answering questions put to the OP. Basically something people can sit down and get there teeth into and be educational in the process.

Personally this seems to be missing in a lot of post in the studio. I know it takes time to write up a post and after a long day can be the furthest thing from your mind. But one great post is better than a weeks worth of work in a few lines.
Products used, before and after pics and then the comment enjoy.
I know this will not go down well with a lot of supporters. But if this is an advert for your business. Surely a bit of time and effort can be put into the posts, showing all aspects to the services you supply. In turn giving you the returns and prestige from you post.
I hope my comments are not to far from what the members would like to see, as I would like to think I am still one of the guys and not lost touch with there requirements.
Gordon.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fully agree with Gordon on this. It's a 'shop window' for your business so a post that really shows the process in full down to the finest detail would surley be better then just chucking something up for us all to look at. (Not saying any of yours are like that however Rob )

Clear photgraphy - No funny angles, leave that to use lot :lol:, maybe some video - a walk round or something similar to really show off the effect of what you've achieved.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> It appears of late to me anyway, that the section isn't viewed as much and doesn't hold as much appeal as it used to.





Race Valeting said:


> Couldn't agree more Rob, seems on average the showroom has nearly double the viewers every time I look.
> 
> Paul


What are you basing this on??? I would think that there are lots more amateurs on here than professionals to be honest.... so is it just that because of that, there are more things going into the showroom, hence more people looking at it?????



james b said:


> I have around 20 sets of pics and write ups i need to do, but if im honest i just dont have the time.


And as James has pointed out above, some professionals are just too busy, where as I would think the amateurs have a bit more time as it's a hobby...

Just some thoughts...

:thumb:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

I guess there are only so many ways to document the same basic steps. I'd like to see more interiors in the studio and something novel beyond photos. I fully comprehend though that you guys are detailers, not film directors or professional photographers.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

What I do like to see is basically what products have been used, what methods etc. Even down to what shampoo, tyre dressing, which APC!

I know a lot of the people are very very good and their corrections are brilliant but I get bored of seeing picture after picture of different 50/50's on every different panel.

I know some people treat it as a 'show off' area, and I mean that in the nicest way, they have every right to. But I know they're good, I just want to know how they do it :thumb:


----------



## wili (Feb 1, 2009)

Mixman said:


> What I do like to see is basically what products have been used, what methods etc. Even down to what shampoo, tyre dressing, which APC!
> 
> I know a lot of the people are very very good and their corrections are brilliant but I get bored of seeing picture after picture of different 50/50's on every different panel.
> 
> I just want to know how they do it :thumb:


Me too!!:wave:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i did an impreza last weekend in very poor condition , full wheels off and correction , took a few pics , but tbh didnt have the time plus the finished car looked great but on the sunday evening it p1ssed down so didnt get any decent after shots .
i did have one customer going back tell me after seeing some of the write ups on here that hed rather me spend the time doing his car than me taking pics of the detail , and at the end of the day thats what hes paying for i supose


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

One of the things that does my 'ed in, is hundreds of irrelevant after pics. That goes for studio and showroom alike. 
It would be nice occasionally to see some of the 'warts' that could not be corrected be that exterior or interior. We live in a real world after all. Things like leather or plastics repair would be nice to see. Anyone do this?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm probably one of those that are guilty of posting too many pics but in all honesty I dont care  I take so many after pics to make sure I get enough that do the car justice I can never edit them down to just a few :lol:

I'm on day 4 of a 10 day detail right now and already I've taken close to 400 pics and thats excluding the ones Rich has taken plus all the video footage collected so far...

I dont think you can ever please everyone as each individual would no doubt like to see different things so you have to just try and cover as much as you can in a sensible length of time. It can take bloody hours to put a write up together too!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think your pics are overdone Clark. They're usually very nice to look at. Some pros seem incapable of posting sharp images though.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> What are you basing this on??? I would think that there are lots more amateurs on here than professionals to be honest.... so is it just that because of that, there are more things going into the showroom, hence more people looking at it?????


Not really comparing to the showroom posts, more in general the figures are down from a few months ago, this may be because most have seen the same thing over and over before.

Interesting that what people like to see is a mixed view, some like all the processes and products used, some want more correctional shots and video's.

Personally I don't post up every detail, I like to limit them to what I think may be of interest, cars you don't see every day, one's that have been transformed or that hold some relevant information and techniques, in the studio section some go well and some not so.
If I'm honest it adds an hour or so to each detail with pictures, then 2 hours or so to edit and put into a write-up that you hope will be appealing, if the feedback that people have offered can make the studio threads that little bit more interesting then it makes it more worthwhile.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

I like to see the Snowfoam pics... and wheel cleaning. Not sure why, its just more interesting than the correction stuff. I normally skip over the correction steps when looking at write ups.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

for me it would be:

- more before pictures showing/describing the defects to be removed

- in depth description of each product used individually 

- working shots, i.e the processes taken and the time each process took (as i find when you read write ups they sometimes give the impression machine polishing its a quick job - its not :lol:

- if a process isnt very common (glass polishing etc) then maybe a little 'write up with in a the write up' on how this was done and what was acheived

(the plastic screen polish on a detail a few months back sorry cant remember your name, on a TVR was very good)

- some nice before vs after shots of certain areas that were bad before and came up great

i understand this would take a great deal of time to write but it would be well worth it 



my 2c


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

I really enjoy reading product reviews within the Write Ups. Obviously this is pointless at times as some products used are extremely well documented and used alot across the forums but for any slightly rarer or under rated products it would be nice to see more of.

Also I like reading the write ups of the little areas when its more in depth. Such as glass cleaning or polishing pictures, as these are rarely documened or photographed. Or plastic trim areas and process pictures, rarely see these either, tends to just quickly be jotted down without process pictures really.

50/50s are brilliant aswell, rather than before and afters, as said before these can be misleading with lighting different so remaining defects are not shown but a 50/50 is alot better.

I would also like to see more of the ineriors.

Mostly just the little things that arent often shown.

What I dont like seeing is the hundreds of after pictures at odd angles. Obviously some is always good but I find some write ups just have way to many. Then again sometimes this is the only way to give everyone what they want as people like different views!

Although on the whole they are mostly very good. Some of the turn arounds on some worse cars are just brilliant, and then there's the super cars that come in barely a swirl mark to them yet still leave looking better than fresh off the factory line.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

To be perfectly honest I think the overall content and the way the vast majority of studio threads are set out and written is fine as it is. Yes you can always pick out a few odd ones where, if you're feeling really picky, could say "there's too many after shots", or "that step wasn't explained thoroughly enough" and so on. But on the whole I honestly think it's about right, and to our pros I'd say keep up the good work.

I know it's also in your interests to present what you do in the best possible way and it is, as has been mentioned, your 'shop window', but at the same we (and I think I speak for everyone here) do appreciate the time it takes to put these studio threads together, not only on the PC afterwards, but during the actual day of detailing.

With a large and busy site that has the number of members DW does, it's inevitable with anything, not just studio forum content, that the saying _"you can't please all of the people all of the time"_ is very apt. Just quickly, on a seperate but still forum related issue, the DW staff constantly wrestle with this and it's a fine balancing act to get a compromise that the majority of the DW community will be happy with as regards site content and so on.

So, going back to studio posts, even if a lot of members said they'd like to see more of 'X', there will still be some who thought that was fine and wanted to see more of 'Y'. And that's why I think, on the whole, it's got about the right balance as it is.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

More interior work for me and more of a detailed write up of your interior processes. Especially on older grubby cars where there would be a marked improvement.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> To be perfectly honest I think the overall content and the way the vast majority of studio threads are set out and written is fine as it is. Yes you can always pick out a few odd ones where, if you're feeling really picky, could say "there's too many after shots", or "that step wasn't explained thoroughly enough" and so on. But on the whole I honestly think it's about right, and to our pros I'd say keep up the good work.
> 
> I know it's also in your interests to present what you do in the best possible way and it is, as has been mentioned, your 'shop window', but at the same we (and I think I speak for everyone here) do appreciate the time it takes to put these studio threads together, not only on the PC afterwards, but during the actual day of detailing.
> 
> ...


that sums it up pretty well for me Mark:thumb: studio posts seems fine to me, and if its a long detail for the pro then they probably have'nt got the time / can't be bothered to take lots of detailed pics - totally understandable imo


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> For the guys that view the Studio posts made by the supporters,
> 
> What do you want to see in a write-up?
> 
> ...


id like to see more interiors photos taken and more normal cars.i for one when i see lamborgini ferrari porsche all the top motors dont bother looking anymore.its like well i dont want to see a car what looks good to start with looking better and haveing to look through 20-30 pictures.id rather see a normal car looking bit drab look good.not everybody can afford a top range car.fair enough it looks good for a customer but i reckon people would have pictures of there work to start with to show them.and writing stuff like how they over come a certain task.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> id like to see more interiors photos taken and more normal cars.i for one when i see lamborgini ferrari porsche all the top motors dont bother looking anymore.its like well i dont want to see a car what looks good to start with looking better and haveing to look through 20-30 pictures.id rather see a normal car looking bit drab look good.not everybody can afford a top range car.fair enough it looks good for a customer but i reckon people would have pictures of there work to start with to show them.and writing stuff like how they over come a certain task.:thumb:


Fair and valid point, but surely that sort of detail write up is catered for in the Showroom section? The pros can only post up the cars that their clients bring to them, and tbh. they're more likely to be premium marques than more 'everyday' cars.

I think it's this that makes each section great - if you want to see what can be acheived to a car similar to your own, by someone with comparable skills and equipment then it's likely you'll find it in the Showroom. But then it's nice every now and then, to see something rare or exotic being worked on in the Studio, even if it is relatively new or not very neglected to begin with.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

For me I like the write ups, seeing whats been used. Whats new, whats still giving great results.
From my point of view I struggle to find the enthusiasm right now to do them as snowed under, and also have been amazed by responses sometime where you have spent hours doing the correction etc to get no comment, yet an obviously quick once over is better received.
There is an imbalance between studio/showroom but I think thats down to the amount of (excuse the terms) amateurs to pro's who pay to advertise?
I'd like to find the time for more forum time......
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Fair and valid point, but surely that sort of detail write up is catered for in the Showroom section? The pros can only post up the cars that their clients bring to them, and tbh. they're more likely to be premium marques than more 'everyday' cars.
> 
> I think it's this that makes each section great - if you want to see what can be acheived to a car similar to your own, by someone with comparable skills and equipment then it's likely you'll find it in the Showroom. But then it's nice every now and then, to see something rare or exotic being worked on in the Studio, even if it is relatively new or not very neglected to begin with.


im not saying no top cars aloud yes it is nice to look at them.but on the other hand how many people on here is going to think yes thats how i clean my ferrari porsche.i have tryed doing little write ups myself but only aloud 5 pictures so not really bothered going into detail what may have helped somebody id have liked to do them on van lorrys etc and normal cars.and in no way am i trying to argue because detailing world as helped me in a lot of ways.it just seems to becomeing a bit too advertising rather than info like what davekg does any time you ask im anything.and so does alot of the other pros.at the end of the day its the members what makes the forum up and me like most use the advertisers for products etc i think what gleammachine as posted is a valid point and dw as a whole should listen as stuff may go a bit stale and people will lose intrest.:thumb:yes i have moaned but like to call it constructive critisim


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

to me it doesnt matter what type of car it is, or what the cars had done to it, be it a full correction or just a general clean, the supercars are always nice to look at but it doesnt make it any better detailed and make it more interesting to read than how an everyday car got to the end state, if that makes sense. 
i always prefer the threads that go into more detail in to what products they used and how and any tips, because for me i look into all the threads for help and to see what products would help me.
i think one thing with the people who are doing it as a hobby for machine polishing espcially always talk about how they got to their decesion on which products to use.
i think why sometimes in the studio where supporters/pros/companies are showing there work i dont post is because it would only be to say "looks great" which is obvious because its your profession, im sorry if that sounds bad to not say well done but then everyone would say it really.
i think thats enough said really lol

but videos would be good, if it was one walking around the car you could see the car abit more real looking instead of 1 picture at a good angle with good lighting

ok thats it now lol


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't have any major issues as to what I've seen really - but I've only been on here for about a year so. I'm just generally thankful that people have taken the time to take photos during an intensive detail which as we all know is a pretty time consuming process. And then also write up a detailed account as to their procedures and the equipment used. Invaluable for Newbies and for people (like me) who are a couple of rungs up the ladder and still want to learn as much as possible. So a big thanks to everyone who have taken the time to submit their write ups. Very much appreciated here for sure :thumb:

Just two negative issues for me regarding photography: I think some people REALLY over do the sheer number of unnecessary photographs, showing the same view with only minor changes to the composition. 

Also, if there is one thing that will make me switch off a thread is slow loading big photo's that haven't been prepped in scale and resolution for web viewing. :wall:


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Being a novice to detailing for me the most important thing is about learning the techniques/ products mix used by the professionals that can ultimately help in my own skills... Things i like to know is what products were used and why???

For example for a correction detail it would be nice to know further info about how you arrived at the pad/ polish of choice... i would rather see a better explanations of the stages and techniques used rather than loads of before and after shots...

i think that everyone here appreciates that a 'write up' takes up valuable time, but for me i the information (words) around the process and products used would be far more helpful with a few pics...

thats not to say all people in the studio do not explain the processes but from my point of view and probably a vast majority of DW members its all about increasing the level of knowledge...

the studio for me is used mainly to have a look at the car you guys are working on and the excellent work done where as the showroom seems to have some better write ups and explanations...

a good member on here that i seem to pick up a few tips from is 'baker21' who seems to have excellent write ups and giving a good explanation of processes... i actually always read his write ups...

my comments may seem negative but are far from it... the studio boys do a cracking job on the work they do and know write ups take a very long time so keep up the good work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chrisc said:


> id rather see a normal car looking bit drab look good.not everybody can afford a top range car.fair enough it looks good for a customer but i reckon people would have pictures of there work to start with to show them.and writing stuff like how they over come a certain task.:thumb:


Have just booked in a little red Ford Ka, will see what I can do in a few weeks regarding a write-up.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Have just booked in a little red Ford Ka, will see what I can do in a few weeks regarding a write-up.:thumb:


nice one look forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

One of the things I like, is when a Pro attacks an older daily hack. By this I mean say a 10/12 year old car, full of swirls and looking a bit sorry for itself, interior grubby, engine brown with crud.....Then the write ups, stages and after pics. Brilliant

I know theres not many of them, as people tend not to send their car to a detailer if its a daily and aged, but the ones that do must be well chuffed with the outcome! 

Also, as said, interiors.

Cheers


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

BDazzler said:


> One of the things I like, is when a Pro attacks an older daily hack. By this I mean say a 10/12 year old car, full of swirls and looking a bit sorry for itself, interior grubby, engine brown with crud.....Then the write ups, stages and after pics. Brilliant
> 
> I know theres not many of them, as people tend not to send their car to a detailer if its a daily and aged, but the ones that do must be well chuffed with the outcome!
> 
> ...


I got another 1988 Mecedes SL300 which is a daily driver booked in for full restoration soon:thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Gleamingkleen said:


> I got another 1988 Mecedes SL300 which is a daily driver booked in for full restoration soon:thumb:


Will keep my eye out 

Love that type of detail!

And, tbh, this thread has already made me look deeper into the studio, so :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

BDazzler said:


> One of the things I like, is when a Pro attacks an older daily hack. By this I mean say a 10/12 year old car, full of swirls and looking a bit sorry for itself, interior grubby, engine brown with crud.....Then the write ups, stages and after pics. Brilliant
> 
> I know theres not many of them, as people tend not to send their car to a detailer if its a daily and aged, but the ones that do must be well chuffed with the outcome!
> 
> ...


We've got a 1992 car booked in for a Ne Plus Ultra in September which will make a nice change :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Clark said:


> We've got a 1992 car booked in for a Ne Plus Ultra in September which will make a nice change :thumb:


sounds good Clark, i take it your not going to say anymore than the year of the car in question?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> sounds good Clark, i take it your not going to say anymore than the year of the car in question?


That is correct 

Ok, it's German too


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

mk2 golf raylle would be AWESOME


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> mk2 golf raylle would be AWESOME


I already look after one of those 










It's actually due a detail shortly for a magazine feature, will do a write up for that no doubt


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ever done a write up?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah but i think the pics were deleted off my old photobucket account, might be wrong though


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

recognise the car!

cant think where! has it full tan ferrari interior now?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Clark said:


> That is correct
> 
> Ok, it's German too


thanks


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Clark said:


> That is correct
> 
> Ok, it's German too


German, 1992, is it one of my favourites (although that does not narrow it down! :lol: )

BMW - ? maybe E34 or E32 ? (Transporter style!)

Possible?

Cheers


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Clark said:


> That is correct
> 
> Ok, it's German too


I reckon I've got a pretty good guess as to what it might be, but I don't want to say in case I'm right, and so will respect Clark and PB's wish to keep it under wraps until such time as they post it up on here


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> recognise the car!
> 
> cant think where! has it full tan ferrari interior now?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41840

this one maybe? shame the pics have been deleted


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> recognise the car!
> 
> cant think where! has it full tan ferrari interior now?


That's the one, 599 seats in it. Think Kenny posted his new engine pics somewhere on DW too - it's all black teflon and gold plated now :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

BDazzler said:


> German, 1992, is it one of my favourites (although that does not narrow it down! :lol: )
> 
> BMW - ? maybe E34 or E32 ? (Transporter style!)
> 
> ...


I'm saying nothing more 



Pit Viper said:


> I reckon I've got a pretty good guess as to what it might be, but I don't want to say in case I'm right, and so will respect Clark and PB's wish to keep it under wraps until such time as they post it up on here


Have a guess? If you're bang on or a million miles away I wont say so it makes no difference :lol:


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Videos would be cool  

otherwise, the same spot before and after.

Abit of humor doesn't hurt :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I reckon I've got a pretty good guess as to what it might be, but I don't want to say in case I'm right, and so will respect Clark and PB's wish to keep it under wraps until such time as they post it up on here


spoil-sport:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alright then - German? 1992? 

Porsche 964 RS?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Alright then - German? 1992?
> 
> Porsche 964 RS?


Afraid not mate, but if you know of anyone with one then send them our way - I'd fecking love to do one of those!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Everyday car details are for me - infact I'd prefer to see an old micra corrected to a Ferrari Enzo. But thats just me.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

to be honest, I think there is only so many times you can look at a paint correction detail on a year old BMW/Audi/Vauxhall/Ford/Renault etc etc.

People who view the showroom section have seen it before. I used to stick my head inside many a time, but it now takes something special to get me to stick my head in and have a look.

I for one get very bored when I read titles like new 3 series BMW detail, new renault clio sport detail, as to be fair, there's probably about 20-30 threads with a near exacting content on here. How much different is a new one going to be from one that someone else posted up a week ago? 
Even porn gets boring when you've seen the same thing over and over again!


Now, when one gets posted up and it says Lotus Carlton, E24 Alpina B7 BiTurbo, Opel Manta 400, etc etc then I'll go green and click the thread button!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Clark said:


> I'm saying nothing more
> 
> Have a guess? If you're bang on or a million miles away I wont say so it makes no difference :lol:


E31 Alpina B12?????


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> to be honest, I think there is only so many times you can look at a paint correction detail on a year old BMW/Audi/Vauxhall/Ford/Renault etc etc.
> 
> People who view the showroom section have seen it before. I used to stick my head inside many a time, but it now takes something special to get me to stick my head in and have a look.
> 
> ...


How do you like these?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125125

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124848

Robbie


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> How do you like these?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125125
> 
> ...


Love 'grales, and that one is no exception, but wasn't expecting the capri on the second link. Stunning, absolutely superb!! :thumb:

Love the thread on the 'grale as it's one which has just been used and abused then given a damn good clean!

Now it's time to use it and abuse it some more!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> Love 'grales, and that one is no exception, but wasn't expecting the capri on the second link. Stunning, absolutely superb!! :thumb:


Must say its always nice to get a classic in now and again :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think those of us who have been members on here for years can sometimes get a little blase about some of the content, and that's not a reflection on the quality of the material at all, as the standard of work is as high or higher than it's ever been. 

But we have to remember DW gains many new members every week and a lot of the content in the gallery sections that might seem a little repetitive to the long term members, is all fresh and interesting to the new guys.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> I think those of us who have been members on here for years can sometimes get a little blase about some of the content, and that's not a reflection on the quality of the material at all, as the standard of work is as high or higher than it's ever been.
> 
> But we have to remember DW gains many new members every week and a lot of the content in the gallery sections that might seem a little repetitive to the long term members, is all fresh and interesting to the new guys.


Very good point well made, hadn't thought of it like that


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

More in depth on the processes, including interior. Remember what is second nature to you, other people may not think of... certain products and procedures. Speeds used. Also be available to answer any queries rather than posting the initial post and not responding to anything.


----------

